# p22 accuracy



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

how accurate are yall with your p22 what can i expect im getting one soon


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

My P22 in the short barrel version is fairly accurate. If you practice often you can become fairly good at hitting stuff. I mostly shoot at 15 yards and am able to hit golf balls at that distance. I have shot at bowling pins at 75 yards and it is a real challenge, but it can be done. Most of all the P22 is a real fun gun to shoot and plink with. It is however very ammo specific at first and during break-in. Get yourself some remington golden bullets, remington thunderbolts, or CCI minimags and you and your P22 will be very happy. Other types of ammo just wont operate the slide correctly. So experament with small amonts of different ammo until you find something that works. I take my P22 to the range every weekend, it see's alot of use and abuse and performs great.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine had average accuracy,but then I am just a average shooter. Really not a bullseye gun by a long shot though.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Even when considering the short barrel and relatively low cost, I though that the accuracy was poor. All other aspects of the pistol was ok, but the accuracy was disappointing enough to make me get rid of it.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Loose barrel*

Next time you clean your P22, check the barrel for tightness. I found mine loose at the threaded breach block. I check it each time I clean it now. Accuracy would suffer due to a loose barrel. At 10 yards I can get a 2" or less group consistently.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can regularly hit a 2" dot at 15 yards, and that is all that I require. I suspect that a better shooter could do much better.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Nerostarr said:


> It is however very ammo specific at first and during break-in. Get yourself some remington golden bullets, remington thunderbolts, or CCI minimags and you and your P22 will be very happy. Other types of ammo just wont operate the slide correctly.


Bonjour,
I've gotta say my P22 is fed NOTHING but CCI Blaser.:smt071
Never been fed HV ammo. Never had a problem other than hammer spring went after about 15,000 rounds.
LOVE MY P22.:heart:

fusil


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

My wife and I can shoot 4-6 inch groups at 15 yards without trying real hard. It is not the most accurate gun I own but it is one of the most fun to shoot. I had numerous problems with failure to feed when new. I switched to CCI Mini Mags and literally have not had a single fail to feed or eject since. We both love our P22!


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am supposed to be going to pick one up this afternoon. Does anyone here use a suppressor with theirs? That is one of the reasons I am looking at it. I like the looks and feel of the SIG mosquito betterbut have been told that the P22 is not as finicky about ammo.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

These things easy to clean? Havn't shot mine yet. No owners manual yet..

thanks


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

pretty easy so far. I have the threaded adapter on mine, so the only downside is that I have to take it off each time before cleaning. it is a fixed barrel gun, so the slide is pulled back, lifted up, and then slid forward off the barrel.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

cci stingers and i could cut the center out of the target at 25 yards i had the 3.5 inch


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have not tried the CCI ammo yet, but have had great luck with the Remington Golden Bullets, and the Winchester "333" box ammo.


----------

